# Another musky!



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Went out on a local river down here and got this 24"er one to boat. Lost another one and got 2 more to smash but no hook up. Water levels were up almost 2ft. I am doing really good I tell ya its a blast. So far I have been out 5 times; Caught 3, lost 3 and had 16 follows so far. Now I have to wait for a decent warmer day and water levels to drop to safely go back out. Its cold flying up the river!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice lil fresh water barracuda wait untill you hook into a 50" Esox....lol...


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

super jealous right now. What'd you get 'em on?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!
Now you've got me thinking about trying a creek I know of. 

The 8 wt needs some attention, anyway. Put a new reel on it and only used it once all summer.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

great catches, these look like native river skis?
the big question, are you staying on the WV side or are you fishing a certain Little river I think there are better shots at big fish on this side personally (based on nerdy fish count crap stuff lol)
any way you have managed to very impressively pattern a touchy beast there.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

RK I have been fishing WV as I seem to can't a suitable place yet to move back home. The river I have been fishing for musky is the Buckhannon which is strictly a c&R river although it doesn't have the monsters like most others but it is fishable in this colder weather. I am using a 10wt rod with a intermediate striper line and the spool loaded with 500 gr sinking line to get down fast. I am using EP Minnow patterns in 5" as I always had great luck with them for everything even saltwater. They are easier picking for them. Best colors have been firetiger and the Black/purple color as seen in the picture. Working on some weedless with rattle tubes in them but waiting on some new larger 3 color 3D eyes from Bog Baits to finish them.
Wabi , all I can say is go for it, it beats the heck out of thinking I Could've, would've and should've! BTW the 8wt will not fight the the big badasses if you get one on IMO. Be fun though but I know I probably be buying anoyther rod once it get under the crap and snaps.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like great fun. What sort of leader/tippet were you using?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I drive by there all the time, but I don't have the gear to handle those fish!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

As for your question BH, I am still experimenting but I am using a heavy 16lb test bass leader form Orvis cut back to about 3 1/2 ft and then add a piece 40lb saltwater mono for bite tippet using a hufnagle knot together and a simple improved orvis knot or duncan loop knot to the fly. This used on the intermediate line. Now on the full sinking 500 gr. line just a piece of hard mono 4ft long. Less knot the better. If going after known big un then go heavier on the bite tippet like 60 to 80 lb test. I kuse UV knot sense on all knot except to the fly. Gives me a sense of security going thru the guides if need to be.
Cream I have a couple of extra set up and wouldn't mind having someone do camera duty while I am holding them!


----------

